# 2004 325i electrical problem



## TennisJim (Nov 14, 2012)

Electrical problems with 2004 325i. My wife's BMW power door locks, windows,
sunroof, Blinker indicator on panel, & windshield wipers all 
Stopped working. Any ideas?? I've checked several fuses.


----------



## whispermine (Oct 4, 2012)

I have had similar problems. I bought my car used and things went well for a while but I began having trouble with the battery dying for no reason. Then, i punched the gas one day and a light came on that said I had electrical problems. The car still ran but it was not on full power. I cut off the engine and restarted and it was fine. Then the thing with the locks, windows, cd player etc started. I had the battery checked and the previous owner had put in an insufficient battery. It was too small for the car. I replaced it ($197) two weeks ago and no more problems.


----------

